# What would be the best round to use?



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trying to figure out if a 7.62x51 would be the best round to take out flying reindeer.

MERRY CHRISTMAS GOD BLESS EVERY ONE.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Trying to figure out if a 7.62x51 would be the best round to take out flying reindeer.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS GOD BLESS EVERY ONE.


At higher altitudes, I've always found a .50 cal. BMG to be quite effective.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I make it a point never to go outside on Christmas eve.
Once, in my eye, I received a wad of pigeon-poo.
Oh, think what a flying reindeer might do!

*Merry* *Christmas* and *Happy New Year* from this forum's resident atheist.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I make it a point never to go outside on Christmas eve.
> Once, in my eye, I received a wad of pigeon-poo.
> Oh, think what a flying reindeer might do!
> 
> *Merry* *Christmas* and *Happy New Year* from this forum's resident atheist.


I didn't know you were an atheist.

I tend to lean that direction myself. :smt002


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah!
Reinforcements at last!

:yawinkle:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I make it a point never to go outside on Christmas eve.
> Once, in my eye, I received a wad of pigeon-poo.
> Oh, think what a flying reindeer might do!
> 
> *Merry* *Christmas* and *Happy New Year* *from this forum's resident atheist*.


As long as an individual is for the 2nd amendment and Constitutional Law. I don't care what they are.

Just think in 32 days the "Black Militant" in chief will be out. That unto itself is cause for celebration.

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This should do it.... :smt1099


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well if you're looking up you'll be looking at their bottom so a 22 might put some balls on the tree. Merry Christmas to all on the forum, you all seem like a good bunch of guys.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I didn't know you were an atheist.
> 
> I tend to lean that direction myself. :smt002


Prayers for both of you. Jesus died to save both of you, believe it or not.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

There are no atheists in a foxhole..... :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> There are no atheists in a foxhole..... :smt1099


Never tried it. Still wouldn't want to.
But I bet I'd remain an atheist anyway.

It's gonna be Christmas. Do we hafta have this argument?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's gonna be Christmas. Do we hafta have this argument?


I try never to have this argument any time of the year. The way I look at it is we will all find out eventually, or well maybe we won't and that's finding out too. It might be like Schrödinger's cat. ;-)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I make it a point never to go outside on Christmas eve.
> Once, in my eye, I received a wad of pigeon-poo.
> Oh, think what a flying reindeer might do!
> 
> *Merry* *Christmas* and *Happy New Year* from this forum's resident atheist.


You were lucky! 
Once on my paper boy route a flock of birds took off and dive bombed me on my bicycle. I swear about 20 birds let loose at the same time. I think it was their way of trading weight for altitude.

But me being virtuous and having a true heart was unscathed. I couldn't say the same about my repainted Schwinn.

It was about Christmas time that I was out collecting.
I still have a fear of Birds.

I'd go with a 20mm Vulcan for reindeer or Birds.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Philco said:


> Prayers for both of you. Jesus died to save both of you, believe it or not.


I don't believe it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

LAWS rocket.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I want to mount the head so a LWAS wont do. Now if I wanted to take out the sleigh it would work great.


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe a quad .50 mount or one retrofitted with a mini-gun?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> I want to mount the head so a LWAS wont do. Now if I wanted to take out the sleigh it would work great.


Well you see, if you hit the animal just right the head would already be removed for you. Hell, you might even get lucky and it would also be impregnated into a slab of wood.

[heh, heh]


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A few years ago, I was heading back home and I was a good ways south of SLC. The highway was divided and I saw a civilian pick-up heading north and it had a flatbed trailer behind it. 

On that trailer was a British version of a lightly armored scout vehicle. From what I could see of it, and the short time I had to observe it, it looked pretty damn cool. It had a turret and was a six-wheel drive. 

I always wondered where it was headed to and the story behind it. And yes, it definitely had barrels on it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Santa travels at 1,800 Miles Per Second approximately. Good Luck.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Although the ZPU 23-4 is cheaper - even if on a technical, a Zoo 23-4 is MUCH better.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZSU-23-4#/media/File:ZSU-23-4_Shilka_01.jpg

Short range [compared to a SAM] but then you get 'em at the chimney..... rip...rip...rip..... instant deer sausage.

Paratrooper, sounds like an old Saladan armoured car, yes?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvis...Hurst,_TX_76054)_spotted_on_April_7,_2013.JPG

Likely some collector or reinactor. Getting one with a turret is very difficult and expensive or so said a guy with a Hunber AC at the WWII show in Reading PA.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

rustygun said:


> Santa travels at 1,800 Miles Per Second approximately. Good Luck.


I don't want to attempt Santa. As well as speed, he also has chaff, flares and the very newest in on-board jamming equipment. Moreover, a few of the elves ride in top-cover using Raytheon's AGM-88E.

Raytheon: High-Speed Anti-Radiation Missile (HARM)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Although the ZPU 23-4 is cheaper - even if on a technical, a Zoo 23-4 is MUCH better.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZSU-23-4#/media/File:ZSU-23-4_Shilka_01.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes, very similar to the one you posted. The one I saw was possibly a later model?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, very similar to the one you posted. The one I saw was possibly a later model?


That or some variant. Possibly the turret was seriously modified for import, then rebuilt here to look more original.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

This might work. This Insane Gatling Gun Fires 2,000 Rounds Per Minute! ? Faves


----------

